# 17. Harzer Mountainbike Event am 13. & 14. Mai 2017



## chris29 (8. Oktober 2016)

Hallo liebe Leute!
Hier mal eine kleine Vorankündigung für 2017!
Vom 13. Mai - 14. Mai 2017 findet in Clausthal am Outdoocenter Harz, der 17. Harzer Mountainbike Event statt.
Vorläufige Programmplanung:
13.05.:
Mountainbike-Marathon über 22 (~450Hm) / 44 (~900 Hm) / 88 Km (1800 Hm) *EDIT: Streckenlängen geändert, s.U.* ( (ca. Angaben) mit Harzer MTB Cup (in Planung)
Haibike Ebike Testival 2017 mit gef. e-MTB Touren (in Planung)
u.v.m.

14.05.:
Großer Kids - und Jugend Cup ab 5 Jahre bis U 15 (U17 & U 19 fahren 1 Runde MTB Marathon am Samstag)
Haibike Ebike Testival 2017 mit gef. e-MTB Touren (in Planung)
u.v.m.

Anmeldung wird im Januar freigeschaltet und bis dahin werden alle Neuigkeiten hier, bzw. auf unserer HP zu lesen sein. Ich hoffe, dass die Veranstaltung den Weg in Eure Rennkalender findet, es würde uns sehr freuen!!!


----------



## racingforlife (9. Oktober 2016)

Finde ich super!

Schade, das es nicht mehr das XC Rennen in Altenau gibt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (17. Oktober 2016)

Finde ich super, dass ihr wieder was auf die Beine stellt! Hoffentlich gibt es auch ein paar Trails, die ihr in die Streckenplanung mit einbauen dürft. Ich werde dabei sein!


----------



## chris29 (18. Oktober 2016)

Hier könnt Ihr Euch auf den Laufenden halten. Aulle Neuigkeiten zum Marathonrennen und Kidscup werden dort zu finden sein!
http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event.epl?event=2017
Vorab: Alle Wettkampfstrecken sind neu! Die Marathonstrecke hat einige Elemente vom alten Altenauer MA-Rennen und auch die Trails des 6-Stundenrennens 2016. Die Rundenlänge ist noch nicht ganz geklärt, ich hoffe, sie wird zwischen 30 und 35 Km betragen mit rund 700 Hm. Wenn sie so genehmigt wird, wie ich sie geplant habe, wird es sehr abwechselungsreich werden. Schöne Trails gepaart mit einigen Forstwegen zum ausruhen. Und natürlich herrliche Landschaft . Die Strecke ist 100% fahrbar auch bei Nässe (Fahrkönnen vorrausgesetzt).
Alles Weitere später


----------



## AndreZ. (18. Oktober 2016)

Hauptsache Du lässt diese ekelhafte "Bach-Schlamm-Gehölzabfahrt" aus der Runde. Für dieses Teil habe ich Daniel immer gehasst


----------



## chris29 (18. Oktober 2016)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Hauptsache Du lässt diese ekelhafte "Bach-Schlamm-Gehölzabfahrt" aus der Runde. Für dieses Teil habe ich Daniel immer gehasst


Kein Angst André, die ist nicht mit drin. Ich denke, Du wirst vieles aus Altenauzeiten wiedererkennen....


----------



## AndreZ. (18. Oktober 2016)

Schön, wir sehen uns dann nächstes Jahr...ich bin ab 2017 wieder mit von der Partie 

Viele Grüße aus HH


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2016)

dann gehts im nächsten jahr mal wieder in den harz!


----------



## Stoni (18. Oktober 2016)

...für uns dann auch.......ab nach CLZ......im Mai........


----------



## chris29 (24. Oktober 2016)

News:
Das Rennen und der Termin sind heute beim BDR angemeldet worden. Des Weiteren gilt für alle: Das Rennen ist als  Jedermannrennen ausgeschrieben!* Wie der Name schon sagt, Jedermann( und natürlich auch Frau) darf bei unserem Marathon starten, egal obe er/sie im Besitz einer Lizenz ist, oder nicht!*
Folgende Wertungsklassen wird es geben:
Marathon: U19 m/w (99/2000); Frauen/Männer (1978-1998), Master1 (oder auch Sen.1) m/w (1968-1977) Master2 m/w (oder auch Sen2) (1967 und älter). Evt auch Master 3 (Sen.3) alles was älter als 1957 ist, sprich im nächstem Jahr 60 wird.

Beim Kidscup gibt es folgende Klssen: 
U7/U9/U11/U13/U15/U17 Strecken hierfür werden noch bekannt gegeben!


----------



## chris29 (1. Dezember 2016)

Der Marathon ist Wertungslauf für den Harzer MTB Cup. Die Termine der anderen Rennen stehen ebenfalls fest (ohne Gewähr)
Bad Harzburg: 23.04.17
Braunlage/Hohegeiß: 06.05.17
Clausthal-Zellerfeld (also wir): 13.05.17
Biesenrode: 18.06.17
Sülzhayn: 25.06.17
Schierke: 26.08.17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (12. Februar 2017)

Moin Gemeinde!
Ab Sofort könnt Ihr Euch zu den Marathonrennen und auch zu den Kidcuprennen anmelden!
Hier der Link zur Onlinemeldung::https://zpn-timing.de/clausthal2017/


----------



## Monstermum (12. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht kann einer weiterhelfen... für U17 sollte dieses Jahr auch der Harzer MTB Cup geöffnet werden. Die Ausschreibung für den Cup fehlt ja noch, jedoch ist bei Hohegeiß Start doch erst wieder ab U 19 möglich. Das wäre sehr schade! Mein Sohn würde gern als U 17er die Serie fahren und nicht nur einige Einzelrennen.


----------



## chris29 (13. Februar 2017)

Monstermum schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann einer weiterhelfen... für U17 sollte dieses Jahr auch der Harzer MTB Cup geöffnet werden. Die Ausschreibung für den Cup fehlt ja noch, jedoch ist bei Hohegeiß Start doch erst wieder ab U 19 möglich. Das wäre sehr schade! Mein Sohn würde gern als U 17er die Serie fahren und nicht nur einige Einzelrennen.


Moin!
Dar Harzer MTB Cup ist für Jahrgänge ab 99/2000 geöffnet, da aber auch nur auf der Kurzstrecke! U 17 darf bei uns in Clausthal auch auf die kurze Runde, also 35 Km, wird aber nicht im Cup gewertet, da nicht alle Veranstalter diese Klasse anbieten.


----------



## chris29 (2. März 2017)

Update:
Im Rahmen des MTB-Marathons am 13.5.17 findet auch die Landesverbandsmeisterschaft Niedersachsen statt. Diese wird auf der Mittelstrecke ausgefahren. U17 & U19 auf der 35 Km Runde.


----------



## DasMatze (9. Mai 2017)

@chris29 Kannst du was zum Zustand der Strecke sagen? XC Reifen geeignet oder besser was gröberes aufziehen... paar Modder-Stellen sind nicht schlimm, aber sowas wie Biesenrode letztes Jahr mag ich ohne Profil net mehr fahrn


----------



## chris29 (9. Mai 2017)

DasMatze schrieb:


> @chris29 Kannst du was zum Zustand der Strecke sagen? XC Reifen geeignet oder besser was gröberes aufziehen... paar Modder-Stellen sind nicht schlimm, aber sowas wie Biesenrode letztes Jahr mag ich ohne Profil net mehr fahrn


Hallo Matze!
Also ich bin die Strecke am Samstag teilweise gefahren, und es reichen Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph, oder eben auch Conti X-King. Matsch ist immer mal ein bisschen, nicht weltbewegendes...
VG
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (10. Mai 2017)

Kann ich bestätigen, am Sonntag ging mit X-King/RaceKing alles problemlos zu fahren. Sehr schöne Strecke, schöne Wurzelteppiche


----------



## Markus`sStorck (15. Mai 2017)

Mir hat es persönlich sehr gut gefallen, wobei es technisch schon anspruchsvoll war. Gibt es Bilder von der Veranstaltung? Gerade im ersten traillastigen Teil waren einigen Fotografen an der Strecke.


----------



## DasMatze (16. Mai 2017)

Eine sehr schöne Strecke habt ihr euch da ausgedacht. Sehr schöner Mix aus Wurzeln/Trails und Forstweg-Ballern

Leider hab ich trotz gutem Start das Ziel nicht gesehen (2 Platten aber nur einen Reserveschlauch). Besten Dank nochmal an den Kollegen vom THW, der mit mir 20min versucht hat mein Hinterrad noch irgendwie wieder fit zu bekommen...

Auch beim Kids Cup musste unsere Kleine passen... Auch wenn die Proberunde mit Papa noch gut lief, als erstes Rennen überhaupt für sie wär die Runde bei dem Regen doch zu anspruchsvoll gewesen

Ich hoffe, nächstes Jahr steigt das Event wieder. 
Wir sind dann auf alle Fälle wieder am Start


----------



## Markus`sStorck (16. Mai 2017)

Bilder gibt es auf der FACEBOOK Seite des DDMC Solling.


----------



## gewichtheber (16. Mai 2017)

Ja, von den Fahrern des Vereins. Hoffe das die Bilder von den beiden Fotografen noch irgendwo zu sehen sind? Der Erfahrung nach sind die immer ziemlich gut!


----------



## chris29 (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo an alle!
Danke erst einmal für das Lob!!
Sobald ich den Link zu den Bildern habe, werde ich ihn hier reinstellen. Die Bilder sind in der Hauptsache von Andrea und Markus Nothrof.
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Monstermum (19. Mai 2017)

Ich suche und suche, kann aber nirgends die Fotos von Andrea und Markus finden. Die vom ddmc zeigen ja leider nur deren Mitfahrer. Wer kann helfen? Danke schon mal...


----------



## Gameover (20. Mai 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/HarzerMountainbikeCup/photos/?tab=albums


----------



## chris29 (20. Mai 2017)

Ich setze die Links heute Vormittag rein 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chris29 (20. Mai 2017)

Hier mal die Links zu den Bildern von Andrea und Markus Nothrof:

https://goo.gl/photos/Ux12CRqfxwuRjLsv9

https://goo.gl/photos/J14pTxRJeTGqk2Bu6


https://goo.gl/photos/Bp1AeZvmUEkCZWs36

https://goo.gl/photos/E5FQTjXpmJjBJkLT7

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbie (30. Mai 2018)

Moin Christian,

wir vom Team Cyclefix Hamburg sind das erste mal beim Mtb Marathon CLZ gefahren. Passte alles, hat uns sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Gibt es schon links zu  2018'er Bildern von Drea und Markus?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## chris29 (31. Mai 2018)

sbie schrieb:


> Moin Christian,
> 
> wir vom Team Cyclefix Hamburg sind das erste mal beim Mtb Marathon CLZ gefahren. Passte alles, hat uns sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
> Gibt es schon links zu  2018'er Bildern von Drea und Markus?
> ...


Hallo Stefan!
Sende mir einfach eine Mail, bezüglich der Fotos. Danke auch für Dein Feedback


----------



## nils_cyclist (1. Juni 2018)

Die Bilder fände ich auch sehr interessiert! ;-)
An meinem Feedback in deinem anderen Thread zum Harz-Cup tippe ich noch.


----------



## DasMatze (1. Juni 2018)

NHKoss schrieb:


> Die Bilder fände ich auch sehr interessiert! ;-)



+1


----------



## chris29 (3. Juni 2018)

Hier ein paar Fotos....:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/0NnmWtkVjFKZqa8U2



https://photos.app.goo.gl/WVOtaRggD0OszAx42



https://photos.app.goo.gl/fSz8TEC9ZwDyFqGfA



https://photos.app.goo.gl/FRM6tVLOd4KtlIy42


----------

